# WhErE tO bUy" Pigeon milk"



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

i often have my pigeons feeding their kids to little, then in the end i have like migit pigeons. SO i was wondering does anyone here know where to but the pigeon milk stuff to hand raise pigeons?
Thankx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just about any pet store will have Kaytee Exact, Lafeber's or L&M .. these are all baby hookbill formulas and are what is commonly used for pigeons and doves. There are also threads here about using poultry crumbles or pellets and soaking, "blenderizing", and straining them (to remove lumps) to make a pigeon formula. You can also get an actual squab formula from Roudybush, but you have to order it directly from them .. it's on their website.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's not something that is manufactured artificially, but rather something produced by the pigeon when rearing young. You can purchase baby bird feeding formula to augment the diet with such as Hagen's or Kaytee Exact.
Here's a link to some baby feeding recipes:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedingrecipesinfo.htm

fp


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Petsmart carries Kaytee exact. I found that out by looking on the website

www.petsmart.com


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There is also the MacMilk pigeon milk replacement recipe, see Terry;s sticky in resources:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15236&referrerid=0

But I would never hand-raise a baby pigeon just for the fun of it, while they have capable and effective parents they should be left in their care.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonlover01 said:


> i often have my pigeons feeding their kids to little, then in the end i have like migit pigeons. SO i was wondering does anyone here know where to but the pigeon milk stuff to hand raise pigeons?
> Thankx



Hi Andreas,

We appreciate your concern about your baby pigeons not reaching their full potential. Pigeon parents should be capable of raising two youngsters by themselves.

What kind of pigeons are they and how many parents are you talking about, perhaps it is the breed, maybe not? 

This may not be a problem but I think it is worth mentioning. Please check the diet and make sure it provides adequate protein for growth and development. Make sure you have a good breeding mix that provides 12 to 15 % protein. Allow the parents access to food and water all day, also.

If all their needs are met and they are still unable to feed the young, make sure to allow the parents to feed them at least the first few days so they do get the "pigeon milk" which is only "manufactured" by pigeon parents. You can also have a good pair of proven homing pigeons help raise one youngster also. I have used a pair of homers for some of my questionable new parents.

.


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*thank you for your help*

see i sometimes import rollers/tumblers and i dont always have pigeons feeding the enough due to 3-4 pigeons under a mother. i usually put rollers under king and they raise 5 young just fine. but i sold most so thatss why i was asking thank you for all of your answers ~~ appreciated


----------

